# SANGIOVESE LABEL



## rgecaprock (Jul 26, 2008)

*Tomorrow I may get the Sangiovese bottled. I was trying to make a label with an Italian feel to it that would look nice on the table with a bowl of sphagetti and meatballsand some candle light. I kind of like this one. 










Ramona* *Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## grapeman (Jul 26, 2008)

Very, very nice Ramona! I like how the picture is kept separate with a border. She looks like somebody I once knew..... or at least would have liked to.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 26, 2008)

Really nice...
Can you put your face in there????


----------



## Bert (Jul 26, 2008)

That is a very nice label for a very nice wine...I'm sure you will enjoy wine..


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 26, 2008)

She is prettier than me, NW.....and has that classic Italian look.


----------



## Joanie (Jul 26, 2008)

Excellent! Is this going to be your entry???


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 26, 2008)

I haven't even thought about it. Last year I had alot of labels made. This year, I don't. I guess I could get busy and bust out some labels for the contest. What about you??


----------



## Wade E (Jul 26, 2008)

Great label Ramona.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 26, 2008)

Another great label Ramona..Try doing your ellison~howard in the same font as the Sangiovese and see how that looks to you *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 26, 2008)

Waldo, I'll do that...I get hung up on a habit.......I'm always good to play around with it!!!!


Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 26, 2008)

Should Ichange it, Waldo?


----------



## Joanie (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm stil pondering, Ramona! I have one done but I don't know!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 27, 2008)

Caps on the "E" and "H" Ramona.Awesome label my friend. I love it


----------



## joeswine (Jul 28, 2008)

that is one classy label"


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 28, 2008)

Ramona, deep and rich label.......like the wine, I am sure.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 28, 2008)

I may want that label one of these days! That is, with a few changes...


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 28, 2008)

OK, PWP, just let me know!!


Ramona


----------



## joeswine (Jul 28, 2008)

I,LL take 30 of those just add Lauren winery to the bottom,very Italian and so I,am I,,,,classy very classic


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 28, 2008)

*Joeswine, *

*If you want to use it just tell me what to change. I had some Sangiovesewith some Pasta Italiano tonight........YummoMammaMia....can't stop pouring!!!!*

*I have a CD I made especially for Pasta Italiano dinners. if you want a copy let me know. *

*It's a fun meal!!! Good Food, Music and Great Wine.*

*If you want a copy of the cd.....let me know, I'll be glad to send it to you.*



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 30, 2008)

ramona
may I have a copy too? please oh please? 
thanx
maybe I can play it next to my sangiovese grape vines I planted and they will just jump right out of the ground!!!!

advise
rrawhide


----------

